# Trouble jumping off heel edge



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

West Baden Iron said:


> I am having trouble jumping off of my heel edge. I'm just getting into park riding and have been practicing my 180's carving across the slope. I feel way more comfortable jumping from my heel side but I can't get any pop. If I jump from my toe side, I can pop like Spud Webb. I have eaten it a few times from my board catching an edge trying to 180 with some speed jumping from my heel side.
> 
> I can 180 off a jump but obviously I don't catch my edge because I'm in the air from the jump. I'm sure it's ugly and I don't feel like my technique is correct. I haven't attempted a backside 180 off a jump because I don't feel comfortable yet landing blind.
> 
> ...


You'll basically never get as much pop on your heelside as you can on toeside simply because popping off your toes is a lot easier (which is why some people prefer popping off their toes when spinning frontside).

As far as practice goes, you can practice the heelside pop motion just carving on green runs and popping into a spin. No need to do it off jumps, you can learn the motion carving on green runs.

Don't expect to get as much pop as toeside though because toeside always wins in pop.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Jed. That makes sense and I'll continue practicing on the green runs. 

One thing I think I might be doing is mistiming my jump and fully extending my legs right before I pop causing little upward movement.

I'll try to practice in the yard during the offseason as well doing frontside and backside spins.

Jason


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

West Baden Iron said:


> Thanks Jed. That makes sense and I'll continue practicing on the green runs.
> 
> One thing I think I might be doing is mistiming my jump and fully extending my legs right before I pop causing little upward movement.
> 
> ...


This is so true for me. The funny thing is I think I do better at bending my knees on my heelside in terms of technique, but I don't pop as well off my heels. 
Must be in the ankles, flexing them to pop off the toes.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

I also have a lot of issues popping off my heels on flats. So essentially my BS 180s look much more clean then my FS. I haven't tried popping off my toes to FS yet. Its kind of hard to wrap my head around that, but I will be trying that on the next trip.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Snowolf. I'll continue practicing as I have been and try to exaggerate the pre-wind and hucking. I'll try to be better aware of my skidding and making a good heel side carve.

Thanks again for all the help,

Jason


----------

